# Tandem



## eldridge (11 Mar 2019)

Hi folks

I've been offered a tandem I think it's 1951 are spares readily available? 

I think it needs a crank arm + a saddle.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2019)

eldridge said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've been offered a tandem I think it's 1951 are spares readily available
> 
> ...



Pics required for sure 

I should think most parts are available and there are normally quite a few old tandems from similar era going cheap on e bay that you could buy for spares


----------



## eldridge (18 Mar 2019)

I'm going to look at it this afternoon, not sure how to post pics though, sorry.

Cheers Eldridge.


----------



## eldridge (18 Mar 2019)

it's an Armstrong tandem. Can anybody advise on spare parts and the best places to look?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ian H (18 Mar 2019)

An old tandem which hasn't been modernised will have non-standard bottom-brackets, headseat, brakes and probably gears. Cranks will probably be standard cottered (it's unlikely to be a cross-over drive). 
I think Armstrong were one of the better machines in their day.


----------



## eldridge (18 Mar 2019)

Cheers Ian H 

It's a single speed tandem and yes cotter pin cranks the bottom brackets appear to be in really good shape tbh, just trying to source parts and get it back on the road if possible.

Thanks for your reply.

Cheers Eldridge.


----------



## Ian H (18 Mar 2019)

The Tandem Club is a good source for advice and spares.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

eldridge said:


> Cheers Ian H
> 
> It's a single speed tandem and yes cotter pin cranks the bottom brackets appear to be in really good shape tbh, just trying to source parts and get it back on the road if possible.
> 
> ...



Come on we need pictures 

It will be fun for sure sourcing the correct era parts but you should be able to source something that will do the job


----------



## eldridge (19 Mar 2019)

I can email you a pic if you like, that's the best I can do.

Thanks 

Eldridge


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

Here is @eldridge tandem , looks a nice project

And look at that large flange front hub total class , fit a saddle , crank arm and a chain and enjoy please please do no re paint


----------



## eldridge (20 Mar 2019)

Thanks for adding the photo Martin.

Regards

Eldridge

I think the wheels need rebuilding tbh. I deffo won't be repainting though. Any suggestions on preserving the paint that is left.

A mate a work let me have it, he was pretty gutted when I took it away really, he said he'd toured round Scotland on it with his brother when he was younger, he realises though that it's going to a good home and will be looked after.
I promised to take him for a spin when it's up and running.

That's all for now, thanks for looking.

Eldridge.

Oh one other question, are cotter pin cranks all the same size?

Also what ratio crank do you think would of been on the double?


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2019)

The BB axles are standard, the shells will be oversized (to modernise involves a bit of brazing: sleeve the shell and re-tap). 
It used to have a hub-brake on the rear, so that's probably not the original wheel. The brake calipers are definitely not original.
The size of the final-drive chainring will depend on what you put on the back. Your challenge is that tandems tend to require both lower and higher gears than solos.


----------



## eldridge (27 Mar 2019)

Hi folks bit of an update

The original owner came into work this morning with the rear chain ring the only trouble is its missing the small ring. 
So I'm on the hunt for a Wilson 3 bolt chain ring 32 teeth if anyone has one I know it's a long shot.

I'm assuming the the small ring on the double has the same number of teeth as the small ring at the front is this correct?

Anyway thanks for any help.

Eldridge.


----------



## eldridge (10 Apr 2019)

All fixed up now with a chain ring.

Eldridge.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2019)

eldridge said:


> All fixed up now with a chain ring.
> 
> Eldridge.



So when is the maiden ride ?


----------



## eldridge (13 Apr 2019)

Lastnight me and my son went round the block. Jesus it was hard work.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2019)

eldridge said:


> Lastnight me and my son went round the block. Jesus it was hard work.



So tell us all did you both enjoy it and have a giggle ? If so then it was worth it , if not then keep trying 

Here is the finished item , which to me looks splendid and it deserves to be used and enjoyed for sure i know i would 

Well done for saving another old bike from years of misery


----------



## eldridge (14 Apr 2019)

Thanks Matin for posting the pic.

We had a better day today on the caft chic ride for charity 10 miles around Cheshire.

Some lovely food at the end and a pint of craft beer well deserved.

Hopefully the tandem will have many years of use now.

Thanks once again

Eldridge.


----------

